Show HN: Emailbin.dev – Pastebin for Emails - dubcanada
======
dubcanada
Hello All!

I built a little tool that allows you to send emails to a unique address and
view details about the email (source, mobile/desktop/plain text view, image
links, a links, attachments, etc).

Let me know what you think!

